# Abs Workout



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Hi guys & Gals, thx for advice so far I have changed my work out plan and increased endurance, creatine works wonders! With the other stuff too!

I am in bulking stage at the moment and I haven't been over working the abs, actually I only do a very light workout couple of exercises each workout day, but nothing specifically specified due to me bulking. When I get to 13 stones I will introduce more cardio and more protein and cut out some carbs to help cut in.

At the cutting stage I was going to intensify the abs workout then... What do you think, just cant see the point while I bulk, loads of hard work with no visable results?

Dave.


----------



## mutley1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

cane your abs now, as you would with all the other muscle groups.

They'll come through when you cut up. You need to keep a balance, so I'd hit everything hard when bulking.

Good abs are great for you core body strength and back as well


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2004)

Cheers fella, in a way I could say I knew it, but just thought I'd take the easier option, I'll step up a gear with the abs m8!

Dave.


----------



## Ric1466867921 (Aug 16, 2004)

Do keep the ab work up mate, switch between light sets and heavy set each work out and they will be awesome when you cut, trust me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Guys ,

How many sessions a week do you recommend including an ab workout in your routine ? I've changed to a split routine working each body part just one time a week. Works great for most of my body . I was overtraining before for sure , but not sure hitting the abs just once a week is doing it . Maybe I'm just not working them hard enough but I never seem to be able really work them so hard that they ache the next day like I can with my chest or legs Etc , Whats the general opinion on the best way to get ripped abs , Lots of reps or heavy weights ? Once a week or every session ?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Guys ,

How many sessions a week do you recommend including an ab workout in your routine ? I've changed to a split routine working each body part just one time a week. Works great for most of my body . I was overtraining before for sure , but not sure hitting the abs just once a week is doing it . Maybe I'm just not working them hard enough but I never seem to be able really work them so hard that they ache the next day like I can with my chest or legs Etc , Whats the general opinion on the best way to get ripped abs , Lots of reps or heavy weights ? Once a week or every session ?

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2004)

hello siam,

heres my opinion.

i prefer doing them with heavy weights, every couple of days. i find by building the ab muscles up, when you diet or cut they start to appear alot quicker...

seems to work ok for me,


----------

